# Seedsman White Widow



## volcomi18 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm currently in week 6 of flowering. Has anyone grown these if so how did it turn out. I'm not worried about yield. How was the smoke???


----------



## Rocky Top High (Oct 26, 2008)

volcomi18 said:


> I'm currently in week 6 of flowering. Has anyone grown these if so how did it turn out. I'm not worried about yield. How was the smoke???


The smoke is outstanding. It is truely a one hit wonder. I flowered mine for 70+ days. It is full of resin and the stretch aint to bad. Of course you already know that. Right now, the Seedsman WW is the best thing I have growing and that includes...AK47...Kush...Chocolate Thai. I think you will be very pleased with Seedsman WW.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 26, 2008)

Rocky Top High said:


> The smoke is outstanding. It is truely a one hit wonder. I flowered mine for 70+ days. It is full of resin and the stretch aint to bad. Of course you already know that. Right now, the Seedsman WW is the best thing I have growing and that includes...AK47...Kush...Chocolate Thai. I think you will be very pleased with Seedsman WW.


Thanx man! I plan on letting them flower for however long it takes, no rush here.


----------



## TigerHawk (Oct 26, 2008)

I wonder how much better Seedsman WW is to GreenHouse's WW.... anyone?


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 26, 2008)

TigerHawk said:


> I wonder how much better Seedsman WW is to GreenHouse's WW.... anyone?


from what I hear seedsman is actually closer to the origional ww. the true ww is actually mr nice seeds black widow.


----------



## happyface (Oct 26, 2008)

just got 6-7 ozs off 2 SEEDSMAN White Widow 
Seedsman Feminised Cannabis seeds
still not fully cured but smokes GOOD smooth.


----------



## volcomi18 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mmmm looks dank


----------



## Earlytoker (Nov 17, 2008)

Im lookin in to gettin 5 of these WW and 5 big buddha blue cheese..
Anyone know how the cheese smokes?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just started 2 Seedsman WW about 4 days ago, to go in with my Big Bhudda BlueCheese, DPs Twilight, Paradise WhiteBerry, N Northern Soul that all have about 2 n 1/2 weeks left to veg. I figure if i give them about 2 weeks to vegetate after they establish themselves in the dirt, then ill end up with a nice 3 ft tall sativa. Anybody have any good results with super short veg times with this strain??


----------



## volcomi18 (Nov 17, 2008)

I vegged for 35 days with mine.


----------



## Rocky Top High (Nov 17, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Just started 2 Seedsman WW about 4 days ago, to go in with my Big Bhudda BlueCheese, DPs Twilight, Paradise WhiteBerry, N Northern Soul that all have about 2 n 1/2 weeks left to veg. I figure if i give them about 2 weeks to vegetate after they establish themselves in the dirt, then ill end up with a nice 3 ft tall sativa. Anybody have any good results with super short veg times with this strain??


I have been growing Seedsman WW since June and I usually veg mine until they reach 24 inches. They don't stretch bad at all. My 2 foot plant is about 3 to 3.5 feet when finished with stretch. I get about 1.5 ounces of dry, manicured bud off each plant. 

The WW I am growing is absolutley outstanding. If I wanted to sell it, I could get $400 a zip but I like it to much to sell it. The buds are sticky...fat...rock solid and a absolute joy to grow. I have been harvesting about 4-5 oz's a month since September. It also clones very very easy! 

Good luck with your grow and I would veg until they get at least 18-20 inches if you have the room. You will be glad you did.


----------



## Microracer87 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have one WW seed bought from canada dunno who was the breeder


----------



## bud2befree (Nov 18, 2008)

i veged for 5 minutes and got a 35 foot tall plant! and then I woke up! DAMN!


----------



## Earlytoker (Nov 19, 2008)

happyface said:


> just got 6-7 ozs off 2 SEEDSMAN White Widow
> Seedsman Feminised Cannabis seeds
> still not fully cured but smokes GOOD smooth.


How long didja veg? Im thinkin bout gettin some seedsman ww in a week or so  Tryin to see if it'd be worth it.


----------



## happyface (Nov 19, 2008)

its worth it.50 $ is a good price for WW. i vegd for a 1 1/2 months.


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 19, 2008)

ww originally came from a master widow from luke at paradise seeds 9 weeker very nice smoke


----------



## Earlytoker (Nov 20, 2008)

dazed76 said:


> ww originally came from a master widow from luke at paradise seeds 9 weeker very nice smoke


Actually howard marks aka Mr.Nice, while working at greenhouse, made the
original white widow. Now Mr.Nice works with shantibaba. Both greenhouse
and Mr.Nice claim to have the original WW, but Mr.Nice renamed his version 
black widow because so many other companys claim to have WW. So
try Mr.Nices, then try greenhouses WW, and its evident which is the real one.


----------



## Nike617 (Sep 15, 2009)

hey dude how long did you veg yours to get 7 oz off of 2 plants?


----------



## Kayne (Nov 20, 2010)

Just to let everyone know the real deal with Seedsmans' White Widow, 4 week veg, LSt, soil, under a 600W HP....6 zips....AND, that was from seed, from clone it will do even better....One of the best yielding strains I have ever grown, im talking in the last 12+ YEARS....sHIT IS STRAIGHT DANK......Smells strong during 12/12, like body odor and limes....the density of the bud is outrageous... Ive grown some elites, and ive grown some legends...this one is probably the best all around plant Ive ever had....And this is for real, based on MY experiences...no internet bullshit.


----------



## relisys (Nov 20, 2010)

i also grew this and it was fruity, but stank of cats piss also lol


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 20, 2010)

i am growing out seedsman ata tundra... which i'd highly reccomend for $35

pack of 10 with great germ rates & a very short flowering time. 

was looking at some pics of jungle wreck not to long ago... looks dank.

overall, my experience with seedsman has been excellent.


----------



## greenjumble (Nov 20, 2010)

I've grown out their Skunk #1, SkunkxHaze, and their White widow and all are great plants. All are headies and dank with lots of crytsals. The Haze and SKunk#1 both talked about by friends and family and the SKunk #1 as well. recently shared the WW and everyone likes that as well but it's less psychadelic than the other two. Nice heady without anxiety or raciness. I have their afghani #1 which I have high hopes for and will be breeding with as things move along. These three are fantastic plants period and even better for the money. No hermies in their fems so far with germ rate of 13 out of 14 so far.


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 20, 2010)

TigerHawk said:


> I wonder how much better Seedsman WW is to GreenHouse's WW.... anyone?


I've grown Seedsman White Widow and it was pretty good, it wasn't close to being a one hit wonder by my standards, but I would say it is better than most if not all knockoff White Widows, which includes Green House Seeds White Widow.

I have yet to sample a White Widow knockoff that is all that close to the original White Widow, that as everyone knows was renamed Black Widow. To date Black Widow has been by far the best in class of the group of strains that were given it's original name..


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 20, 2010)

volcomi18 said:


> from what I hear seedsman is actually closer to the origional ww. the true ww is actually mr nice seeds black widow.



Seedsman Seeds White Widow has more sativa in it than Black Widow but as knockoff "White Widows" go, it's a good one.


----------



## greenjumble (Nov 20, 2010)

I think if we judge it as a seperate plant. What I have tried and was told was original widow about 10 years ago was stronger than the Seedsman and with more Indica stone to it. But they still developed a very nice Sativa dominant with the same land race strains and plenty of bag appeal. It's a very pleasant high which can go up a bit more than the original which would put me to sleep at a certain point. That is what I enjoy about this version that I could smoke abit more and function. But it is definately not as stoney.


----------



## HerbalFlorist (Sep 22, 2013)

I am currently growing Regular Skunk #1 WW from Seedsman. My baby is 2 weeks into flowering. I had to supercrop her because she was 45" while my rhino was 12" and under the same light. Since i have supercrop she has doubled in size. Im i love with this strain because it is mostly sativa and still very easily growable. For nice detailed pictures follow me on Instagram @HerbalFlorist


----------



## devilh212 (Dec 3, 2013)

Earlytoker said:


> Actually howard marks aka Mr.Nice, while working at greenhouse, made the
> original white widow. Now Mr.Nice works with shantibaba. Both greenhouse
> and Mr.Nice claim to have the original WW, but Mr.Nice renamed his version
> black widow because so many other companys claim to have WW. So
> try Mr.Nices, then try greenhouses WW, and its evident which is the real one.


you guys are all so ignorant. howard marks never worked at the greenhouse or for them

shanti made it, and all the early greenhouse shit that was good. arjan just was marketting. they fell out and shanti moved onto mr nice which he set up with howard and neville in switzerland. he took all his parent plants with him so the black widow is the same as the greenhouse ww that won in 95. arjan and the rest bought their seeds and did an ibl to release their own "white widow" but the original is shantis. everything other than the black widow is not real white widow no matter how awesome it is. i got 4 of the ww from seedsman in atm, 2 60/40 phenos a sativay one and a nice stout indica, and they are lovely, looking great but they just are not real white widow no matter how much you pray they are


----------



## dougeyy (Dec 3, 2013)

Currently growing right now. 8 weeks veg, 7 weeks into flowering


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 3, 2013)

devilh212 said:


> you guys are all so ignorant. howard marks never worked at the greenhouse or for them
> 
> shanti made it, and all the early greenhouse shit that was good. arjan just was marketting. they fell out and shanti moved onto mr nice which he set up with howard and neville in switzerland. he took all his parent plants with him so the black widow is the same as the greenhouse ww that won in 95. arjan and the rest bought their seeds and did an ibl to release their own "white widow" but the original is shantis. everything other than the black widow is not real white widow no matter how awesome it is. i got 4 of the ww from seedsman in atm, 2 60/40 phenos a sativay one and a nice stout indica, and they are lovely, looking great but they just are not real white widow no matter how much you pray they are


What if the supplier was none other than SB?
I know back about 2008 (ish) the head honcho Tom siad they were from SB personaly. 
Shanti as and still does supply "bulk" seed, Seedsman being one of the main wholesale resellers its logical to


----------



## devilh212 (Dec 3, 2013)

canna_420 said:


> What if the supplier was none other than SB?
> I know back about 2008 (ish) the head honcho Tom siad they were from SB personaly.
> Shanti as and still does supply "bulk" seed, Seedsman being one of the main wholesale resellers its logical to


one golden rule of breeding, its all about the specific parents. good male selection is fucking hard and shanti is the king of this game. second golden rule is never let ur males go anywhere but your library. he never gave up the males. so fair enough it is most likely a very very well done back cross from seeds of white widow. but this would then involve stabilising out over a number of generations and essentially changing the plant from the original. 
thank fuck its like this or i could just set up a seed bank by bulk buying from 2 diff seed banks and flowering them off together, gather the seeds and be like yo yo yo yo yo. just doesnt work


----------



## devilh212 (Dec 4, 2013)

my 4 on day 24 or so. how quickly do these go from these kind of buds to proper beastly fuckers? seen someones at week 5 and it looked solid nearly ready/finished bulking up by then :S


----------



## Dutch Blazer (Dec 7, 2015)

I figure I could help push this old thread along. 

I have a seedsman ww on day 68 right now. Smells amazing and has grown nicely.
Never grown out ghs or mr nice ww/bw. 
Seems like a nice plant, whatever it is. 
I emailed seedsman back in Oct and attached is the reply I got. So hopefully they're shanti's and dank af, lol


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 12, 2017)

seedsman white widow chopped at day 69 I burned them I forgot that they are nutes sensitive and I was using fox farms OF too hot for this strain.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 12, 2017)

this another at day 77 not as frosty huge buds though


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 13, 2017)

The remains white widow taking her sweet ole time


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 13, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> seedsman white widow chopped at day 69 I burned them I forgot that they are nutes sensitive and I was using fox farms OF too hot for this strain. View attachment 3993752View attachment 3993753View attachment 3993754View attachment 3993755


Here are some pics of nuts from this plant just left out to dry.
Pics kinda suck but they are pretty frosty.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 20, 2017)

day 85 very disappointed not very frosty for 12weeks smh


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 26, 2017)

Day 91 I took a cola yesterday and stuck it in the drying tent just to see. I think she is ready.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 26, 2017)

This is the plant i chopped at day 69. She is in the flower tent and I am going to reveg her she is frosty and strong. They have been in a jar for 9 days. No real smell, but this has been one maybe two little bugs in a bowl your head spins in a good way.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 26, 2017)

@Tx-Peanutt yes small scale


----------

